# Homemade Wall Sconces



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys! I thought I would share these wall sconces that I made for a hallway in one of our bulidings. They were a little over $10 each to make not including the paint.

Photo-0127 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Photo-0129 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Should be a great addition to a scene!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wall sconces are the perfect "instant atmosphere" prop.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks every one I'll be sure to get some pictures of them in place up, Yes you are right Roxy they really set the mood in the hallway they are in.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

